# What is happening in New England?



## bbqer-ma (Jan 17, 2016)

Why are so many of the comps. in New England have not renewing their contests? Money is the most reason it seems, we were hit by bad weather for two contests. So the sponsors lost money. How many years was weather good they made good money, granted it was for charities but why  are we losing to contests offering large purses.


----------

